# TAE-Dose anschließen



## bravo-two-zero (11. Oktober 2013)

*TAE-Dose anschließen*

Hi,

Bei meiner schwester kam jetzt zum vierten mal der t-com techniker nicht, der heute eigentlich
eine tae dose anbringen sollte. Die telekom hat jetzt nur eine fernschaltung vorgenommen. 

Das heißt: sie hat zwar internet aber keine angeschlossene dose.

Hier gucken nur die kabel aus der wand. Ist es schwer, die selber anzuschließen, oder lieber weiter
mit dem techniker rumärgern.

Ein foto ist im anhang.

Gruß


----------



## XcTus (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

Hi,
das ist im Prinzip ganz einfach, da ne TAE Dose nur eine Doppelader (also 2 Drähte) braucht.

Du hast in deinem Fall allerdings n Cat7 Kabel dass aus der Wand kommt und das hat 8 Adern.
Der erste Schritt wäre also erstmal rausfinden welche beiden der 8 Adern tatsächlich beschaltet sind.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

Schwer ist das nicht. Du brauchst allerdingsa eine LSA-Zange, eine Cat-Dose und ein Belegungsplan.
Dann klemmst du das Kabel erstmal nach Belegung A und wenn nichts läuft nach Belegung B (grünes und blaues Paar vertauschen). Ideal wäre noch ein Netzwerktester, denn du mit der Dose und (falls vorhanden) dem Patchfeld bzw. Übergabepunkt zur Wohnung/Haus verbindest und nach der Belegung guckst.


----------



## XcTus (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Schwer ist das nicht. Du brauchst allerdingsa eine LSA-Zange, eine Cat-Dose und ein Belegungsplan.
> Dann klemmst du das Kabel erstmal nach Belegung A und wenn nichts läuft nach Belegung B (grünes und blaues Paar vertauschen). Ideal wäre noch ein Netzwerktester, denn du mit der Dose und (falls vorhanden) dem Patchfeld bzw. Übergabepunkt zur Wohnung/Haus verbindest und nach der Belegung guckst.


 
Es geht um ne TAE-Dose, nicht um ne RJ45 Dose.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

Meine Eltern kannten bis vor ein paar Jahren auch nicht den Unterschied. Wenn ich ein Cat7-Kabel aus ner Dose gucken sehe, denke ich nicht mehr an ISDN. Außerdem würde ich nicht ein teures Cat-Kabel nur für ISDN verlegen.

@bravo-two-zero
Sollte es nur eine Übergangslösung sein (warum auch immer), solltest du am Übergabepunkt zur Wohnung/Haus die aufgeklemmten Adern finden, oder bei der Tkom anrufen bzw den der das Cat-Kabel verlegt und für ISDN/Internet aufgeklemmt hat.


mfg PC-Bastler_2011


----------



## XcTus (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

Cat5-7 ist primär eigentlich auch für Ethernet gedacht. Ich finde es auch merkwürdig dass jemand ein teures Cat7 Kabel für einen Telefonanschluss benutzt, wo es eigentlich auch der 2-adrige "Klingeldraht" tun würde.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

Und wer protzen will nimmt dafür Glasfaser


----------



## bravo-two-zero (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

Hi,

dann hat sich das erledigt.
Muss sie wohl oder übel nochmal aufn Techniker warten.

Gruß.

Btw, das ist ne Mietwohnung. Die Baugenossenschaft hatte da vor kurzem die Kabel im Haus erneuert und diese Leuchten von Elektronikern haben die TAE-Dose wieder am alten Platz montiert und nicht am neuen, wo die Kabel aus der Wand luschern.


----------



## haggirt (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

Kam denn der Techniker nun endlich? Ich mag den Laden mit dem großen T nicht. Hat wohl seine Gründe.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

ne immer noch nicht gekommen.
eigentlich sollte er gestern kommen, aber der termin wurde auf donnerstag verschoben....


----------



## Aer0 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

mess mal nach spannung auf den adern, wenn du glück hast sind nur 2 drähte angeschlossen, so dass du deine 2 hast die du an der tae dose reinschrauben kannst.


----------



## Supeq (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

Habt ihr keinen Splitter dazu bekommen ? Den kann man nämlich auch über die blanken Kabel anschließen^^ Dann würde dieser quasi deine TAE Dose ersetzen


----------



## norse (24. Oktober 2013)

Ihr braucht ne TAE dose. Kostet meist um die 15€
Wenn ihr die habt bekommen wir den rest so hin

Brauchen tun wir also:
-TAE Dose
-art des Vertrages? (Vdsl, isdn, ...?)
-router? 
-schlitz schraubendreher


----------



## kero81 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

Ich als Elektriker lege mittlerweile egal ob reine Telefon oder Netzwerkdose IMMER CAT-Leitung. Man denkt ja auch an die Zukunft, eher werden mehr drähte gebraucht als weniger. BTW., heisst "Klingeldraht" _J-Y(ST)Y_...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

@bravo-two-zero

Ist der Telekommensch heute gekommen?
Ich weiß nicht wie die rechtliche Lage ist, aber was ich versuchen würde: Die Dose von einem anderen Elektriker anschließen lassen und anschließend der Telekom die Rechnung schicken, mit der Begründung der x Tage die ihr auf den Anschluss bzw Telekomelektriker gewartet habt.


----------



## JackOnell (24. Oktober 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich als Elektriker lege mittlerweile egal ob reine Telefon oder Netzwerkdose IMMER CAT-Leitung. Man denkt ja auch an die Zukunft, eher werden mehr drähte gebraucht als weniger. BTW., heisst "Klingeldraht" J-Y(ST)Y...



Sehe ich auch so wer legt heute noch 2x2 oder 4x2...
Tae Dosen gibt es im Baumarkt und eigentlich braucht ihr nur dir Pärchen einzeln testen.... Splitter vorausgesetzt


----------



## bravo-two-zero (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

Hi,

der Tcom-Techniker war Gestern da und hat festgestellt, dass das cat7-Kabel nicht aktiv ist.
Es ist immernoch die alte Kabelage in Betrieb und das cat7-Kabel sollte eigentlich an die alte Leitung angeschlossen werden.

Soll heißen:
Der Anschluss im Flur, wo nur die TAE-Dose hing und nicht angeschlossen war, ist der Anschluss, der bis in den Keller reicht.
Das cat7-Kabel geht gar nicht bis in den Keller. Vodafone hat meiner Schwester schon gesagt, dass die die Mehrkosten übernehmen. Also wegen dem Tcom-Techniker, was doch eigentlich selbstverständlich ist?

Jetzt muss die Baugenossenschaft ran, und die sollten mal überlegen, was für Elektroniker die da ins Haus geholt haben.

Meine Schwester darf jetzt immernoch warten, weil gestern Abend eigentlich noch ein Elektriker kommen sollte, der die Wand, wo der "alte" Anschluss liegt, wieder aufmachen sollte.

Edit: eine Fernschaltung hat nie stattgefunden. Da hat der Typ von Vodafone wohl blödsinn erzählt.
Als der Tcom-Techniker da war, hat meine Schwester auch gleich nebenan aus dem Büro der Baugenossenschaft einen Mitarbeiter geholt.
Dem das erzählt und der will von nichts wissen und schiebt die Schuld jetzt auf den Techniker bzw. die Telekom.


----------



## JackOnell (25. Oktober 2013)

Ziemlich Heckmeck für einen Anschluss...


----------



## bravo-two-zero (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ziemlich Heckmeck für einen Anschluss...


 Und ziemlich unnötig dazu. Zum kotzen ist das.


----------



## Aer0 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

sag deiner schwester die soll sich kabel internet/telefon holen wenns geht


----------



## JackOnell (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich verstehe auch nicht wo das Problem jetzt ist den klump im Flur anzuschließen ggf mal die Leitung durch zu klemmen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*

Wenn das CAT-Kabel nicht in der Dose des voehreigen Anschlusses endet, kann man nichts durchklemmen.
Der einzige, der weiß wo das Kabel liegt und wo es endet, ist der, der es verlegt hat.
Und so wie sich das anhört, muss man ne Schleuderleitung legen (Aufputz) oder die Wand nochmal öffnen.


----------



## Decrypter (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: TAE-Dose anschließen*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Wenn das CAT-Kabel nicht in der Dose des  voehreigen Anschlusses endet, kann man nichts durchklemmen.


 
So ist es !
Die  Frage ist jetzt, wohin der von der Wohnungsbaugesellschafft beauftragte  Elektriker die CAT 7 Leitung gelegt hat. Wenn das der einzigste  Anschluss in der Whg ist und das CAT 7 Kabel den bisherigen Anschluss  mit der bisher üblichen 2x2.0.6² Telefonleitung ersetzen soll, dann  gehört das CAT 7 Kabel bis in den Keller zum APL. Sollte dieses nicht  der Fall sein und die CAT Leitung endet irgendwo in der Whg, dann ist  das völliger Murks !

Im übrigen gebe ich kero81 absolut Recht !
Wer zukunftsweisend installiert, der verlegt für Telefon klar eine CAT 7 Leitung. Das mag aus heutiger Sicht vielleicht noch overkilled und teurer sein. Aber das ist weit zukunftssicherer als jegliche heutige normale Telefonleitung. Ich rate Kunden heute auch immer, sich in jedes Zimmer eine CAT Leitung mit RJ 45 Dose legen zu lassen. Auch wenn es aus heutiger Sicht völlig überflüssig erscheint. Aber dann hat man in jedem Raum die Möglichkeit eines Datenanschlusses, den man auch problemlos als Telefonanschluss nutzen kann. Die Zukunft liegt sowieso in IP Anschlüssen. Somit kann man das Ganze dann problemlos an der zentralen Stelle patchen.


----------

